# Help me identify fish! Please!



## heaven (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello, 
I was recently in Crystal River, FL and caught this abnormal looking fish. I'm hoping someone could help me identify it's species. Please and thank you in advance!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

It looks like a sucker fish or some type of blenny


----------



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

looks like a some sort of sculpin. Maybe a Banded Sculpin, Cottus Carolinae


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

It's really hard to tell from the top view. any chance you got a side shot?


----------

